# Widget météo qui ne se rafraîchit pas



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,

Quand je suis chez moi en wifi et que je l'affiche, le widget fonctionne bien.
Dès que je suis autre part, il ne change plus... Par exemple aujourd'hui j'ai eu en continu le temps d'hier soir chez moi alors que j'étais bien loin de là.

Pourtant si j'appuie dessus pour lancer l'application. Il affiche correctement le temps des lieux sélectionnés ...

Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Janvier 2018)

Bon pas de réponse ...

De toute façon, autant envisager de changer d'application. Que pensez-vous des deux suivantes ?
• CARROT Weather
• Weather Underground

Leur widget me semble pas si mal et permette d'avoir un widget météo sur plusieurs heures. C'est ce que je cherche.


----------



## Nolsen12345 (21 Janvier 2018)

Vous pouvez aussi utiliser Siri : Dis Siri, quel temps fait-il !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Janvier 2018)

Nolsen12345 a dit:


> Vous pouvez aussi utiliser Siri : Dis Siri, quel temps fait-il !


Je préfère lever la tête que poser cette question à Siri ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (23 Janvier 2018)

Personne n'utilise une des ces deux applications ?
• CARROT Weather
• Weather Underground

Ou alors une autre permettant d'avoir un widget météo sur plusieurs heures ?


----------

